# The first couple of days...



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Northcountry, I'd charge him the use of a towel to dry your behind, for pointers :lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

NC,
Nice pics, your keeping busy I see, still playing in the mud up there? Things dried out a little by me this morning, I wasn't quite working with mud but it wasn't too far off, it'd be nice if the sun would come out and dry everything up a little bit. Nice start!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks good NC.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> NC,
> Nice pics, your keeping busy I see, still playing in the mud up there? Things dried out a little by me this morning, I wasn't quite working with mud but it wasn't too far off, it'd be nice if the sun would come out and dry everything up a little bit. Nice start!


Cappy, the rain has only been interrupted occasionally by fog....no drying has occured at all.

I have to remake 5-8 sets every morning, sifting mud. The only good thing about that is how nice and firm I can pack around the trap. Its like working with mortar.

It looks like I will have to shuffle my trapping schedule now, because some of my properties are just too wet to drive on...and I dont have time to hike 1-mile with tools and critters.

So yeah....I'm still playing in the mud up here


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I told you last year, you're a very good trapper, and your spectacular beginning this year proves that...most trappers I know haven't even been out in this stuff.

Can't wait to get you over here, have lots of land lined up, in the process of gaining more for us. 

NC lives right outside Traverse City, UP, trapping in the city is the ticket...  

Just joking, NC...


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pics NC,look forward to your posts and pics always!!!


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Excellent work on the yotes!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Congratulations NC on a great start to your trapping season!!!

Like Griffondog, I like to hold off until about the first of November before going after the canines.

Talk about mud. We have it really easy up here with our sand. At least it dries out fairly fast, which is not the case for our fellow trappers down in the farm country.

Just imagine if we had to fight the heavy clay ground that some trappers have to contend with, say down in Georgia. Give me sandy soil any day  .


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

NC were are you located? If your close enough would you mind a tag along? Id like to try trapping but I have no idea were to start.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave, glad youre back...I was beginning to think you had your 250-lb hulk stuck in a #1 LS on some creekbank, somewhere :evil: 

Not to nitpick, but I gotta defend myself here. Many of the places I trap are definetely _not_ sandy...they are the heaviest, blackest, greasiest ag' soil that you can imagine. Another region (several sections) is clay and literally takes weeks to drain and firm up after heavy rains. But I agree...most of our soil in this area has a high sand content and drains well. 

Walker, I will PM you.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

No, I did not get tangled up with the Hulk  , but did see some beautiful country out east. Besides, as you know trapping near the creeks is off limits until Nov. 1 anyway.

I hate to say this, but I have yet to set a trap this season (other than my Pop Can mouse trap), but hope to get started for real, shortly.

Sure glad you are perfecting your skills trapping those coyotes in the mud and clay  . I guess since I have gotten old as dirt, I am just too lazy to fight the heavy ground any more.

Besides, with all these coyotes running around here these days, it is not too difficult for me to find some sand ground just about anywhere to make a coyote set. Sure beats sifting mud :lol: .


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave, 

I dont choose my locations by soil type...but it does seems that all the loamy, rich soil is privately owned, doesnt it? And since I try to trap all private land for security reasons, I guess thats why I end up with the mud, more often than not.

Good point though, about the sand and drainage issues. I never really used that as a selection criteria...but should have this season!

Always some good info in your posts, thanks! 

PS: my pop can trap had three poor swimmers in it, this morning.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I can sympathize with everyone dealing with mud, I got back out in the afternoon and popped in a few more sets, all of them except for one required me digging dirt under pines to get something that could sift to some degree.....but the upside to sticky soil is you sure can get those traps rock solid with it, its almost like working with sculpting clay. The one plus I've found with farm country is your not running into as many rocks like I was when I was in old gravel pits, gravek pits can really drive a guy crazy trying to drive stakes or cable stakes.....but theres lots of canines running around them too.......so what can ya do!!!


----------

